# Ruger GP100



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

By brother is selling his Ruger GP100 .357 Magnum Double-Action Revolver. It's got a black grip and stainless barrel. He's asking $600 but said he'd let it go for $500 to a friend (that means you!). I don't have any pictures of it as it's not my gun. It's an awesome revolver but he doesn't shoot it enough. I'd buy it myself but I'm not exactly financially available at the moment.... PM me if you're interested and I'll get you his contact info.


----------

